# Seguimento Sul - Julho 2012



## SpiderVV (30 Jun 2012 às 23:59)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## amando96 (1 Jul 2012 às 14:19)

Começamos o mês com uma mínima de 14.9ºC, que não deve ser muito comum em Julho.


----------



## Gerofil (1 Jul 2012 às 23:32)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 27,8 ºC (18h01) 
Temperatura mínima = 11,7 ºC (06h19)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 17,1 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1016 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 27,8 ºC (dia 1); Temp. mínima = 11,7 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Jul 2012 às 12:15)

Boas, dia quente por aqui, sigo com 31.5ºC e vento variável.


----------



## miguel (2 Jul 2012 às 12:30)

Boas
Em Armação de Pêra a mínima foi fresca 16,5


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Jul 2012 às 16:19)

O tempo voltou a aquecer com 31,0ºC actuais e 14% de humidade. Mínima de 12,8ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Jul 2012 às 22:11)

Boas, por aqui, dia quente e noite tropical. 

Máxima: 32.0ºC
mínima: 21.4ºC
actual: 26.3ºC


----------



## Gerofil (2 Jul 2012 às 22:58)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 31,9 ºC (17h06) 
Temperatura mínima = 13,2 ºC (05h45)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 21,7 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1015 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = *31,9 ºC* (dia 2); Temp. mínima = 11,7 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Jul 2012 às 11:53)

Boas, por aqui, mais um dia quente e sigo com 30.4ºC. A máxima de 29ºC para Faro já foi ultrapassada e pela previsão do IM o vento vai soprar de NW durante a tarde, por isso mais um dia caótico na previsão de temperaturas para Faro. Mas pode ter sorte, basta o vento não rodar mas não é isso que eles dizem.  

O IM está bem na maioria das vezes mas tem dias que não percebo e hoje é um dia desses.


----------



## ecobcg (3 Jul 2012 às 17:29)

Boa tarde,

Por cá está um final de tarde bem quente, com a temperatura, neste momento, nuns quentes *35,1ºC.*


----------



## Gerofil (3 Jul 2012 às 23:52)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 32,2 ºC (16h22) 

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 19,0 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1014 hPa

*A cada dia que passa um pouco mais de calor *

Este mês: Temp. máxima = *32,2 ºC* (dia 3); Temp. mínima = 11,7 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## miguel (4 Jul 2012 às 17:11)

Boas
Dia muito quente aqui em Armação de Pêra 31°°©°° c


----------



## Miguel96 (4 Jul 2012 às 17:20)

miguel disse:


> Boas
> Dia muito quente aqui em Armação de Pêra 31°°©°° c



miguel podias era colocar uma fotografias aqui neste tópico, porque segundo o IM radar, estão uma células de chuva fraca a Sul do Algarve, mesmo em frente a armação de pera.


----------



## amando96 (4 Jul 2012 às 18:29)

Não será a típica interferência?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (4 Jul 2012 às 18:31)

Miguel, só reparaste nisso hoje? Não ligues, isso ruído, ou eco, ou o que queiras, tudo menos células de chuva fraca.

Conselho: Olha sempre para o satélite também. Se reparares não há nuvens nessa zona, não iria chover sem nuvens.


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Jul 2012 às 18:34)

Miguel96 disse:


> miguel podias era colocar uma fotografias aqui neste tópico, porque segundo o IM radar, estão uma células de chuva fraca a Sul do Algarve, mesmo em frente a armação de pera.



Não existe nenhumas nuvens a Sul do Algarve. http://www.sat24.com/en/sp

Isso é ruído do radar do IM nada mais, o que o radar do IM pode indicar é onde existe sardinha.  

Calor e bastante isso sim.  Sigo com 32.2ºC com tendência para subir.


----------



## Miguel96 (4 Jul 2012 às 19:02)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Não existe nenhumas nuvens a Sul do Algarve. http://www.sat24.com/en/sp
> 
> Isso é ruído do radar do IM nada mais, o que o radar do IM pode indicar é onde existe sardinha.
> 
> Calor e bastante isso sim.  Sigo com 32.2ºC com tendência para subir.



Eu pedi ao miguel as fotografias porque achava estranho estar a chover a sul da região algarvia, até porque ja tinha visto no satelite do IM e nao existia qualquer nuvem. Por isso deveria ser qualquer erro, não sei. Mas como voces ja me explicaram tou esclarecido.


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Jul 2012 às 20:15)

Na serra de S. Mamede estava-se algo insuportável na piscina depois de sair da água, vento forte mas atingiu os 27º.

Máxima de 26,2ºC por aqui e mínima de 15,2ºC. Actual de 23,0ºC e rajada máxima de 40,4 km/h.


----------



## Gerofil (4 Jul 2012 às 23:51)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 28,4 ºC (15h21)
Temperatura mínima = 15,3 ºC (06h05)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 17,3 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1012 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 32,2 ºC (dia 3); Temp. mínima = 11,7 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (5 Jul 2012 às 11:01)

Bons dias...

V.R.S.A.

Maldito vento de N/NW que se faz sentir á dois dias, e principalmente hoje que foi toda a noite e continua! As noites estão frescas a rondar os 17/18ºC - Isto está impróprio!! pois a agua do mar assim não aguenta e ja ronda outra vez os 18/19ºC bah

Odeio Nortada!!

Min de hoje 17.0ºC

E mais não digo!!


----------



## trovoadas (5 Jul 2012 às 12:35)

Temos de dar as boas vindas a um tipo de Verão bastante comum por nossas terras. 
Aqui no Algarve durante o dia até dá um cheirinho a Verão, mas parece que é só por cá...o típico nestes regimes de Nortada, no entanto é algo longe dos típicos Verões a que estamos habituados, porque para além do muito vento que se faz sentir a temperatura da água do mar está anormalmente baixa e as noites relativamente frescas.
A mim dá-me a entender que estes "Verões" seguem-se a Invernos fracos e anormais. 
Bom poderão dizer que o ano passado tivemos um padrão em tudo semelhante no mês de Julho e que depois a coisa até se compôs, só que este ano não me parece ser esse o caso, todavia acho que vamos estar num alto e baixo com períodos melhores e outros piores. 
Bom mas ainda só estamos no inicio de Julho...é preciso é calma


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Jul 2012 às 13:12)

Eu adoro esta nortada, é muito melhor esta nortada com noites frescas do que noites tropicais seguidas, impossíveis de dormir. Ora queixamos-nos que é insuportável dormir com noites tropicais, ora queixamo-nos que as noites estão frescas. Até uma chuvinha não fazia mal a ninguém.  Até agora, não registei uma máxima abaixo dos 30ºC este mês, talvez hoje seja o 1º dia. 

Não será este tempo de Verão normal, anormais é Verões como 2003, 2004(no Algarve), 2005 ou 2010 isso para mim é que são verões anormais, agora o Verão do ano passado e até agora este é perfeitamente normal, aliás a temperatura no Algarve está bem acima da normal.

Tornado a nortada é boa, traz sardinha até à nossa costa.


----------



## amando96 (5 Jul 2012 às 18:31)

Mínima de 15.9ºC  
Estou na rua por volta das 20:00 com 24ºC e está tudo a queixar-se do "frio" 


Máxima de 30.8ºC


----------



## Miguel96 (5 Jul 2012 às 18:36)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Eu adoro esta nortada, é muito melhor esta nortada com noites frescas do que noites tropicais seguidas, impossíveis de dormir. Ora queixamos-nos que é insuportável dormir com noites tropicais, ora queixamo-nos que as noites estão frescas. Até uma chuvinha não fazia mal a ninguém.  Até agora, não registei uma máxima abaixo dos 30ºC este mês, talvez hoje seja o 1º dia.
> 
> Não será este tempo de Verão normal, anormais é Verões como 2003, 2004(no Algarve), 2005 ou 2010 isso para mim é que são verões anormais, agora o Verão do ano passado e até agora este é perfeitamente normal, aliás a temperatura no Algarve está bem acima da normal.
> 
> *Tornado* a nortada é boa, traz sardinha até à nossa costa.



Tornado onde???


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (5 Jul 2012 às 18:50)

Miguel96 disse:


> Tornado onde???



O Algarvio pretendia falar comigo!! Prefiro a agua quentinha!! As sardinhas podem ficar na costa Oeste por agora 

V.R.S.A.

Ceu limpo, e nortada a dar tréguas por agora. Temp a rondar os 25ºC ...


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Jul 2012 às 20:15)

Boas, por aqui, mais um dia quente e que ultrapassou os 30ºC. 

Máxima: 30.6ºC
mínima: 16.6ºC
actual: 30.2ºC

Estava mesmo a falar com o Tornado e esqueci-me de citá-lo.


----------



## miguel (5 Jul 2012 às 22:13)

Boas
Magnificas férias pelo Algarve dias quentes com pouco vento e noites amenas se bem que podiam estar mais quentes! Melhores dias se avizinham e mais quentes.


----------



## Gerofil (5 Jul 2012 às 23:52)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 26,1 ºC (17h26)
Temperatura mínima = 12,6 ºC (06h24)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 16,4 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1015 hPa

*Com tanto vento durante o dia nem parece Julho ...* 

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 32,2 ºC (dia 3); Temp. mínima = 11,7 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## Agreste (6 Jul 2012 às 11:31)

Lá em cima é que deve estar fresquinho...


----------



## amando96 (6 Jul 2012 às 12:13)

Na Fóia?

Por cá outra mínima baixinha, 15.2ºC, por agora 29.0ºC

Se o Verão fosse todo assim é que era bom


----------



## trovoadas (6 Jul 2012 às 14:17)

Agreste disse:


> Lá em cima é que deve estar fresquinho...



Eu diria que isso era uma "Torre"...mas à nossa Fóia só lhe falta mesmo é a altitude para ter estatuto de alta montanha


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Jul 2012 às 20:46)

Boas, por aqui, o dia foi o mais quente do mês.

Máxima: 32.7ºC
mínima: 16.1ºC 
actual: 28.6ºC


----------



## Gerofil (6 Jul 2012 às 23:36)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 28,2 ºC (16h07)
Temperatura mínima = 12,6 ºC (06h07)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 17,8 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1014 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 32,2 ºC (dia 3); Temp. mínima = 11,7 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## miguel (7 Jul 2012 às 10:02)

Minima em Armação de pera de 18,7°C os dias tem andado quentes a rondar os 30°C com pouco vento


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Jul 2012 às 12:44)

Boas, mais um dia com calor, sigo com 28.4ºC com vento de noroeste, a ver se muda para a refrescante brisa de sudoeste senão lá vamos nós a suar mais um dia. O IM prevê uma máxima de 32ºC e o Foreca prevê máxima de 33ºC. Faro seguia às 12h30m com 29ºC.


----------



## camrov8 (7 Jul 2012 às 12:48)

o algarvio manda um bocado do calor ca para cima


----------



## miguel (7 Jul 2012 às 14:06)

Muito calor em Armação ja custa estar ao sol! O termometro marca 32°C com vento muito fraco


----------



## Agreste (7 Jul 2012 às 18:20)

Mais um dia de praia mas hoje o forno não deve estar ligado. Devemos ficar nos 26-27ºC com noroeste. Dizem-me que a água ainda tá fria. Eu não acho.


----------



## miguel (7 Jul 2012 às 20:18)

A àgua aqui tem estado um gelo lol até faz doer o esqueleto! E toda a gente se queixa. É o unico se não nestas férias pelo algarve de resto parece que estou noutro pais


----------



## Agreste (7 Jul 2012 às 20:21)

É verdade que está mais fria que a água fria da canalização. Este ano tem sido demais. Não consigo tomar banho de água fria em casa...


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Jul 2012 às 20:53)

Boas, por aqui, mais um dia quente.

Máxima: 31.9ºC
mínima: 18.8ºC
actual: 28.2ºC

A troika mandou fechar o fornecimento de gás natural ao esquentador central da costa algarvia, por isso, a água encontra-se fria por tempo indeterminado.


----------



## Gerofil (8 Jul 2012 às 22:14)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 29,8 ºC (17h09)
Temperatura mínima = 12,9 ºC (05h42)

Ontem, Sábado:

Temperatura mínima = 14,0 ºC (04h10)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 20,4 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1014 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 32,2 ºC (dia 3); Temp. mínima = 11,7 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## amando96 (9 Jul 2012 às 14:58)

Ontem a máxima não foi além dos 28.9ºC, mínima de 16.9ºC.

Hoje mínima de 16.5ºC, máxima de 31ºC e sigo agora com uns frescos 27.6ºC, se fosse o resto do Verão assim era um mimo


----------



## Gerofil (9 Jul 2012 às 23:30)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 28,8 ºC (16h52)
Temperatura mínima = 14,4 ºC (06h32)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 17,5 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1016 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 32,2 ºC (dia 3); Temp. mínima = 11,7 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## miguel (10 Jul 2012 às 20:39)

Boas

Em Armação de pêra a mínima foi de 16,7°C e a máxima foi de 28,5°C o vento foi fraco todo o dia e o raio da água continua fria bah


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Jul 2012 às 21:14)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e vento moderado de oeste, todas as tardes sempre um vendaval. 

Máxima: 27.8ºC
mínima: 16.8ºC


----------



## Gerofil (10 Jul 2012 às 21:54)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 26,8 ºC (16h31)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 18,9 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1016 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 32,2 ºC (dia 3); Temp. mínima = 11,7 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Jul 2012 às 20:57)

Boas, por aqui, mais do mesmo, nunca mais chove para se escrever algo de novo. Céu limpo e uma subida de temperatura.

Máxima: 30.8ºC
mínima: 16.4ºC
actual: 27.7ºC

A temperatura da água do mar continua fresca nos 17.2ºC.


----------



## Agreste (11 Jul 2012 às 21:09)

A única coisa que muda é o dia com vento ou sem vento. Hoje esteve bastante bom.


----------



## miguel (11 Jul 2012 às 22:50)

Grande dia em Armação com máxima de 30°C a menina foi ainda fria 16,4°C a água como foi já dito está fria


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Jul 2012 às 23:19)

Aqui, começou a nortada nocturna, sigo com 22.3ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (12 Jul 2012 às 00:13)

Estremoz (ontem):

Temperatura máxima = 27,3 ºC (16h34)
Temperatura mínima = 12,3 ºC (04h53)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 16,1 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1020 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 32,2 ºC (dia 3); Temp. mínima = 11,7 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## amando96 (12 Jul 2012 às 12:36)

Alguém sabe onde posso ver a temperatura da água na ilha de Tavira? se já em anos quentes faz doer os ossos então agora deve ter ice bergs à deriva 

Mínima ontem de 15.2ºC, hoje de 16.4ºC


----------



## ecobcg (12 Jul 2012 às 17:40)

Boas,

Por aqui está um final de tarde abrasador, com a temperatura máxima a subir aos *36,1ºC* .

Neste momento sigo com 35,2ºC e vento fraco a moderado de NNW.


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Jul 2012 às 18:07)

amando96 disse:


> Alguém sabe onde posso ver a temperatura da água na ilha de Tavira? se já em anos quentes faz doer os ossos então agora deve ter ice bergs à deriva
> 
> Mínima ontem de 15.2ºC, hoje de 16.4ºC



Encontrei este site http://pt.surf-forecast.com/breaks/Ilha-de-Tavira/seatemp mas não sei qual é a fiabilidade do mesmo.

amando96 também a ilha de Tavira nesta altura do ano, está repleta de aviões tem que existir alguma coisa que nos refresque, senão um gajo fica cheio de .


----------



## Gerofil (12 Jul 2012 às 22:56)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 31,5 ºC (16h53)
Temperatura mínima = 13,2 ºC (05h26)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 19,8 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1019 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 32,2 ºC (dia 3); Temp. mínima = 11,7 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Jul 2012 às 14:22)

Boas, dia bastante quente por aqui no Algarve, sigo com 31ºC, existem estações que já ultrapassaram os 33ºC. Claro, o nosso IM prevê máxima de 33ºC para Faro e está dentro do aviso amarelo e nada, já a AEMET tem a província de Huelva em aviso amarelo.


----------



## ecobcg (13 Jul 2012 às 15:40)

Boa tarde,

O forno está ligado por cá!
Neste momento sigo com *36,8ºC* e com tendência a subir ainda mais 
O vento está fraco de W e a humidade está extremamente baixa, com 14% apenas...


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Jul 2012 às 18:16)

As estações de Almancil, Tavira e outras estão acima dos 30ºC, só a zona de Faro é que tem uns 24ºC no Aeroporto e 27.6ºC na estação de turismo. Cá para mim o sensor deve estar dentro da Ria Formosa em vez do aeroporto não reflecte em nada, o dia quente que se faz sentir.


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Jul 2012 às 21:16)

Boas, por aqui, dia quente e neste momento nortada moderada a forte mas é um ar quente e seco tipo deserto. 

Máxima: 33.7ºC
mínima: 19.5ºC
actual: 27.7ºC


----------



## Gerofil (13 Jul 2012 às 22:55)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 31,1 ºC (15h23)
Temperatura mínima = 13,3 ºC (06h57)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 19,7 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1016 hPa

*O dia foi de céu limpo, com muito vento durante quase toda a tarde.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 32,2 ºC (dia 3); Temp. mínima = 11,7 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Jul 2012 às 13:04)

Boas, por aqui, mais um dia quente, com 30ºC.


----------



## sielwolf (14 Jul 2012 às 13:19)

temperaturas atuais:

Quinta do Barranco, Algoz	                         30.2 °C
Vales, Aljezur	                                         21 °C
Sitio das Fontes - lagoa	                                 30.8 °C
Benafim, Alto fica	                                         28.6 °C
EB 2,3 Monchique,                         24 °C


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Jul 2012 às 20:21)

Boas, por aqui, dia tórrido e continua uma verdadeira brasa lá fora.

Máxima: 34.8ºC
mínima: 20.3ºC
actual: 31.3ºC

Ontem, Faro (Aeroporto) teve de máxima de 33.2ºC, hoje segundo o Ogimet teve 34.4ºC, onde está o aviso amarelo lançado pelo IM, falharam por 2 dias em que o Algarve devia ter aviso amarelo e não tem. Mas como Portugal é só Lisboa o resto não importa deviam ter mais responsabilidade o IM, o que acontece agora com o calor, acontece quando chove em matéria de avisos ainda têem muito a aprender.


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Jul 2012 às 20:33)

Muito vento pela serra. Rajada máxima de 44 km/h e temperatura máxima de 27,8ºC. Mínima de 14,1ºC.
Actualmente 24ºC com vento moderado de NW.


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Jul 2012 às 02:06)

O vento forte de NE voltou, 55 km/h actuais, sendo o máximo também.


----------



## Gerofil (15 Jul 2012 às 21:28)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 32,2 ºC (17h32)

Ontem:

Temperatura mínima = 11,7 ºC

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 26,1 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1018 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 32,2 ºC (dia 3 e 15); Temp. mínima = 11,7 ºC (dia 1 e 14).


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Jul 2012 às 21:47)

A rajada máxima acabou por ser de *60 km/h* de NE. Agora ainda 28,9ºC com 21% HR e vento igualmente de NE.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Jul 2012 às 01:14)

Domingo de algum calor em Degracia.


Extremos do dia 15:

11,8 ºC / 33,1 ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Jul 2012 às 01:19)

A estação amadora do SpiderVV, em Portalegre, tem ainda 26,6 ºC.

A cerca de 50 km, Degracia tem já 18,6 ºC.

Contrastes interessantes resultantes do efeito Fohën a ocorrer devido à deslocação das massas de ar através da orografia existente e devido também ao ar quente ainda bastante presente no interior a esta hora.


----------



## Gerofil (16 Jul 2012 às 21:21)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 36,1 ºC (17h04) 
Temperatura mínima = 19,5 ºC (04h06)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 30,5 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1020 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = *36,1 ºC* (dia 16); Temp. mínima = 11,7 ºC (dia 1 e 14).


----------



## stormy (16 Jul 2012 às 23:10)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> A estação amadora do SpiderVV, em Portalegre, tem ainda 26,6 ºC.
> 
> A cerca de 50 km, Degracia tem já 18,6 ºC.
> 
> Contrastes interessantes resultantes do efeito Fohën a ocorrer devido à deslocação das massas de ar através da orografia existente e devido também ao ar quente ainda bastante presente no interior a esta hora.



O fenomeno não é fohen...
A minha teoria é de que durante a noite por vezes formam-se bolhas de ar quente que se destacam da superficie e ficam a flutuar sobre as regiões que aqueceram mais, enquanto junto ao solo as temperaturas descem, com mais expressão em vales desnudos de vegetação e com solos compostos por materiais com fraca capacidade de retenção de calor.

Isso explica que em certas areas montanhosas a temperatura minima seja alta, e noutras não, e tambem que nas planicies haja um padrão mais ou menos estavel na districuição da Tmin, enquanto nos vales, especialmente vales sem vegetação relevante e de solos arenosos, as minimas sejam muito baixas ( e as maxs altas).


----------



## rozzo (17 Jul 2012 às 10:50)

stormy disse:


> A minha teoria é de que durante a noite por vezes formam-se bolhas de ar quente que se destacam da superficie e ficam a flutuar sobre as regiões que aqueceram mais, enquanto junto ao solo as temperaturas descem, com mais expressão em vales desnudos de vegetação e com solos compostos por materiais com fraca capacidade de retenção de calor.



Não estás muito longe. 
Procura coisas sobre Camada Limite Planetária, ou Teoria da Camada Limite, e vê como evolui/funciona o ciclo diurno da mesma, e sim, anda à volta disso, de um ciclo repetitivo em que o ar aquecido junto ao solo durante o dia vai subindo, e essa camada durante noite fica então mais elevada, enquanto junto ao solo ocorre a inversão, e no dia seguinte o ciclo se regenera, consecutivamente, claro em condições estáveis de tempo.


----------



## stormy (17 Jul 2012 às 11:42)

rozzo disse:


> Não estás muito longe.
> Procura coisas sobre Camada Limite Planetária, ou Teoria da Camada Limite, e vê como evolui/funciona o ciclo diurno da mesma, e sim, anda à volta disso, de um ciclo repetitivo em que o ar aquecido junto ao solo durante o dia vai subindo, e essa camada durante noite fica então mais elevada, enquanto junto ao solo ocorre a inversão, e no dia seguinte o ciclo se regenera, consecutivamente, claro em condições estáveis de tempo.



Já sabia da PBL, mas não sabia que o comportamento podia ser assim tão extremo...
Voces no IDL correm algum modelo de previsão do comportamento da baixa atmosfera aqui pela PI?
Seria giro um modelo que fizesse umas cross sections entre os 650-700hpa e o solo para averiguar como se comporta a PBL, por exemplo na zona de Portalegre...talvez se descobrisse em mais pormenor a natureza do fenómeno


----------



## rozzo (17 Jul 2012 às 12:29)

stormy disse:


> Já sabia da PBL, mas não sabia que o comportamento podia ser assim tão extremo...
> Voces no IDL correm algum modelo de previsão do comportamento da baixa atmosfera aqui pela PI?
> Seria giro um modelo que fizesse umas cross sections entre os 650-700hpa e o solo para averiguar como se comporta a PBL, por exemplo na zona de Portalegre...talvez se descobrisse em mais pormenor a natureza do fenómeno



Não sou eu quem lida com esses modelos aqui, mas os modelos têm todos ou quase todos isso, pelo menos uma variável que é a altura da camada limite. É veres no site se o WRF ou MM5 têm isso. Tenho ideia que pelo menos o MM5 do IST tinha isso. Quanto a perfis verticais para a zona de Portalegre, isso só valerá a pena em muito alta resolução, pois até modelos de mesoscala jeitosos como o ALADIN falham sempre à grande em termos de mínimas nessa estação. Pois a estação "oficial" de Portalegre não se parece comportar como uma estação à superfície, mas sim um bom bocado acima dela, pelo menos nas mínimas de noite assim.


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Jul 2012 às 13:11)

Rozzo, podes explicar-me porque razão o distrito de Faro não tem aviso amarelo e tem uma máxima de 33ºC em que os critérios de emissão indica aviso amarelo entre 33ºC a 37ºC. Num espaço de uma semana é a 3ªvez que o Algarve devia estar sob aviso amarelo e não se encontra. Aliás, no sábado ultrapassou os 34ºC e mesmo assim o aviso amarelo não foi accionado, será que só accionam o aviso amarelo quando a temperatura chegar aos 40ºC.

Mas se alguém souber responder-me o IM ainda não me respondeu, por isso, quero ver a vossa opinião.


----------



## amando96 (17 Jul 2012 às 16:26)

É para não assustar os turistas


----------



## N_Fig (17 Jul 2012 às 16:54)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Rozzo, podes explicar-me porque razão o distrito de Faro não tem aviso amarelo e tem uma máxima de 33ºC em que os critérios de emissão indica aviso amarelo entre 33ºC a 37ºC. Num espaço de uma semana é a 3ªvez que o Algarve devia estar sob aviso amarelo e não se encontra. Aliás, no sábado ultrapassou os 34ºC e mesmo assim o aviso amarelo não foi accionado, será que só accionam o aviso amarelo quando a temperatura chegar aos 40ºC.
> 
> Mas se alguém souber responder-me o IM ainda não me respondeu, por isso, quero ver a vossa opinião.



Hoje não tens razão, o IM prevê hoje uma máxima de 33ºC mas amanhã já é mais baixa (e ontem também foi) e nos critérios de emissão diz que a duração tem de ser de no mínimo 2 dias. Quanto às outras situações em que acontecerem esses valores em dias seguidos não tenho qualquer explicação para o sucedido, se calhar é mesmo para não assustar os turistas...


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Jul 2012 às 20:11)

Mínima exuberante de *29,9ºC*. Máxima de 38,9ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Jul 2012 às 20:34)

SpiderVV disse:


> Mínima exuberante de *29,9ºC*. Máxima de 38,9ºC.



Portalegre quer roubar a mínima mais alta a Faro, mas ainda falta um bocado. 

Boas, por aqui, mais um dia quente.

Máxima: 33.1ºC
mínima: 22.5ºC
actual: 28.9ºC


----------



## Manuel Brito (17 Jul 2012 às 22:34)

Em Faro vento e calmo registo 26º.
Máxima bela de 32º com vento de 32km/h de Este.


----------



## Gerofil (17 Jul 2012 às 23:05)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 38,1 ºC (17h11) 
Temperatura mínima = 25,2 ºC (06h50)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 30,7 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1018 hPa

*Tempo quente com regresso das noites tropicais "à espanhola" (temperatura mínima igual ou superior a 23 ºC).*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = *38,1 ºC* (dia 17); Temp. mínima = 11,7 ºC (dia 1 e 14).


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Jul 2012 às 23:24)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Portalegre quer roubar a mínima mais alta a Faro, mas ainda falta um bocado.
> 
> Boas, por aqui, mais um dia quente.
> 
> ...


Antes de Faro quebrar o recorde era Portalegre que o detinha 

Actual de *33,9ºC*, está algo insuportável, mas a viragem do vento para NW amanhã deve inverter a situação.


----------



## pax_julia (18 Jul 2012 às 07:11)

extremos de ontem em Beja: 
min: 22,5°C (5:15h)
max: 40,5°C (16:30h)

pela primeira vez, neste mês, ultrapassamos a barreira dos 40°C


----------



## ecobcg (18 Jul 2012 às 11:22)

Bom dia,

Por aqui o dia também já segue bem quentinho, com 33,6ºC  neste momento no Sitio das Fontes. O vento está fraco de SSE e a humidade está nos 21%.


----------



## Agreste (18 Jul 2012 às 11:41)

35ºC na viagem Olhão-Faro. Em Faro estão 33ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Jul 2012 às 11:53)

Sigo com uns escaldantes 34.1ºC.  Fiz a viagem Faro-Olhão e saí de Faro com 33ºC, a meio caminho atingiu 35.5ºC, cheguei a Olhão com 34.5ºC.

Aonde pára o aviso amarelo para o Algarve? É anedótico. 

O Foreca prevê 38ºC para hoje para Olhão, por este caminho é bem capaz de lá chegar.


----------



## Agreste (18 Jul 2012 às 12:11)

Não duvides. Está um dia daqueles... então no meio do casario de Olhão com as paredes brancas a reflectir a radiação... É de fugir!


----------



## sielwolf (18 Jul 2012 às 12:47)

Temperaturas atuais pelo algarve

EB 2,3 Monchique	 34.4 °C	
Benafim, Alto fica	 33.7 °C
Sitio das Fontes - Lagoa	 35.3 °C	
Quinta do Barranco, Algoz	34 °C
Vales, Aljezur	27 °C


----------



## Gerofil (18 Jul 2012 às 15:10)

Estremoz: 38 ºC e hoje já com muitas nuvens soltas no céu ...


----------



## ecobcg (18 Jul 2012 às 16:10)

*38,1º*C no Sitio das Fontes neste momento


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Jul 2012 às 16:23)

38,2ºC por aqui, calor infernal. mas agora com vento fraco de N. Mínima de 27,2ºC.


----------



## amando96 (18 Jul 2012 às 16:40)

Tenho por agora 35ºC, mínima de 23.4ºC

E um incêndio a Norte, já começou...


----------



## Manuel Brito (18 Jul 2012 às 16:59)

Boas.
Máxima de 33º, sigo com 28ºC e já ouvi relatos de pelo menos 2 incêndios... 
O vento resolveu mudar estando agora de Oeste com 26km/h.


----------



## Agreste (18 Jul 2012 às 18:30)

Céu encoberto pelo fumo em Faro. Continua o calor...


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Jul 2012 às 20:41)

Estando o vento do quadrante W, o fogo de Tomar começa a dar sinais de intensidade enquanto o fumo se espalha pelo país. Céu quase encoberto pelo fumo:





34,6ºC ainda. Máxima de 39,1.


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Jul 2012 às 21:23)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo mas encoberto pelo incêndio a partir das 17 horas. Neste momento, ao cair da noite, o fumo é cada vez maior.

Máxima: 34.2ºC
mínima: 23.5ºC
actual: 27.3ºC


----------



## Agreste (18 Jul 2012 às 21:46)

Fumo e cinza... pequenos bocados de cinza vão caindo...

Entretanto retiraram a estação de Faro. Isto ficou mais fresco por causa da nuvem de fumo.


----------



## amando96 (18 Jul 2012 às 22:48)

Também notei na descida de temperatura pouco depois da nuvem tapar o sol, mas não foi grande coisa.

Só agora é que me cheira a fumo, o ar está a descer, cinza ainda não reparei.

Sabem onde já chegou? chegou a estar mesmo no ponto mais longe que consigo ver a Nordeste, e não sei se seguiu para Norte ou Sul outra frente, porque via fumo mesmo a Norte de mim muito denso.


----------



## ecobcg (18 Jul 2012 às 22:54)

Boas,

Por aqui, perto das 23h, e ainda estão 28,2ºC... que noite quente!
A máxima do dia foi de *38,1ºC*.

O vento está fraco de N e a humidade está nos 36%.

Ao final da tarde, conseguia vislumbrar, daqui de Silves, o fumo do incêndio na zona de Tavira


----------



## Agreste (18 Jul 2012 às 22:58)

Não tenho ideia mas toda aquela zona é só barrancos fundos com muito mato e sobreiros até à ribeira da Foupana que ainda passa longe...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (18 Jul 2012 às 23:16)

V.R.s.a

Max: 35.0ºC

Actual: 24.0ºC


Alem do fumo que avistei tambem, metido no meio dele, um congestus em desenvolvimento...

Tarde abrasadora por aqui!!


----------



## Gerofil (18 Jul 2012 às 23:50)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 38,8 ºC (16h13) 
Temperatura mínima = 25,2 ºC (05h33)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 25,7 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1014 hPa

*Tempo quente com céu parcialmente nublado nas horas centrais do dia; vento moderado de noroeste ao final da tarde, que carregou a atmosfera de fumo procedente dos incêndios.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = *38,8 ºC* (dia 18); Temp. mínima = 11,7 ºC (dia 1 e 14).


----------



## ecobcg (18 Jul 2012 às 23:52)

Subiu um pouco a temperatura... 29,1ºC agora!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (19 Jul 2012 às 10:55)

v.r.s.a

Actual: 34.4ºC

Ceu meio acinzentado (devido ao fumo), vento fraco de N e um ligeiro cheiro a queimado por vezes...


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Jul 2012 às 11:07)

Boas, por aqui, mais um dia tórrido, vento de Norte e sigo com 34ºC. Péssimo para o incêndio. Finalmento, o IM acordou e lançou o aviso amarelo quando o devia ter feito na 3ªfeira, ontem já a ARS Algarve tinha lançado o alerta amarelo para as altas temperaturas. Vergonhoso por parte do IM.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (19 Jul 2012 às 11:13)

v.r.s.a.

O vento norte a fazer das suas: 35.9ºC a subir!!

Não vai ficar por aqui!!

EDIT: grande escalada!! 36.3ºC a esta hora!!


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Jul 2012 às 11:40)

Às 11 horas, a estação de Faro (Aeroporto) com 31ºC e uns arrepiantes 19.3% de humidade. Muito mau para o incêndio.


----------



## Agreste (19 Jul 2012 às 12:09)

Consegui apanhar 36ºC junto das hortas ao redor de Faro ainda antes do meio-dia.


----------



## ecobcg (19 Jul 2012 às 12:22)

Bom dia,

Sigo já com *36,1ºC*  no Sitio das Fontes, com 19% de humidade e vento fraco de SW.


----------



## Gerofil (19 Jul 2012 às 14:54)

Estremoz: 37 ºC  muito, muito calor ...


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Jul 2012 às 15:03)

Por cá o vento de NW fez com que a temperatura invertesse, com mínima de 18,0ºC e actual de 35,9ºC com vento moderado.


----------



## Agreste (19 Jul 2012 às 16:08)

De novo o regresso do fumo mas faz menos calor agora...


----------



## Gerofil (19 Jul 2012 às 17:21)

Temperaturas às 16h00:

Amareleja – *41,2 ºC*
Reguengos (S. Pedro do Corval) – *40,9 ºC*
Elvas – *40,3 ºC*
Viana do Alentejo – *40,1 ºC*

Fonte: IM


----------



## ecobcg (19 Jul 2012 às 19:15)

Registei ainda há pouco a *temperatura mais quente deste ano no Sitio das Fontes**: **38,4ºC* às 18h39.

Neste momento sigo com *37,2ºC*, 17% de humidade e vento moderado de NNW.

PS: aqui perto existe outro barril de pólvora... Serra de Monchique...estive lá há 2 fins-de-semana e aquilo está mesmo perigoso! É só matéria seca pronta a arder! Esperemos que não aconteça nada por lá também!


----------



## trovoadas (19 Jul 2012 às 20:19)

Por aqui o céu apresenta-se negro devido ao fumo do incêndio de Tavira, que ao que parece já se estende aos concelhos de São Brás e Loulé. Este incêndio está a consumir grande parte do "pulmão" do caldeirão e do Algarve.
Enfim só nos resta resignar à nossa desgraça...é assim que encaramos as coisas e ao que parece continuaremos a encarar.
Mais uma situação triste que já há uns anos não víamos por cá .
Esperemos que não passe desta noite e que seja o último episódio do género pelo menos por este ano.


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Jul 2012 às 23:01)

Neste momento, tenho 31.2ºC.  Que inferno de noite que vai ser esta.


----------



## Gerofil (19 Jul 2012 às 23:23)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 37,4 ºC (14h56) 
Temperatura mínima = 20,8 ºC (06h05)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 22,3 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1011 hPa

*Hoje tempo muito quente com céu limpo. Vento moderado com rajadas ao final da tarde, que trouxe muito fumo.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 38,8 ºC (dia 18); Temp. mínima = 11,7 ºC (dia 1 e 14).


----------



## trovoadas (19 Jul 2012 às 23:56)

Noite muito quente e com o vento a aumentar a sua intensidade, o que complica e muito o combate aos incêndios que lavram por esta hora, em particular o de Tavira/São Brás. Será proteger as casas e deixar arder até não haver mais por onde queimar

Só um desabafo...para mim, que sou um amante da natureza, e da minha terra em particular este é um momento de profunda tristeza e de completo desalento.
É uma boa parte da nossa riqueza que vai com as chamas e de resto já senti na "pele" o efeito do fogo nos incêndios de 2003 quando fiquei com alguns terrenos completamente "torrescados". 
O Algarve está mais uma vez de luto pela perda dos seus emblemas naturais e de bens pessoais e materiais devido ao fogo. O outro Algarve...,longe das piscinas e campos de golf.
Quero deixar aqui uma mensagem de coragem às populações afectadas e aos bombeiros que lutam incansavelmente para tentar travar esta efeméride. Força a todos e coragem!


----------



## amando96 (20 Jul 2012 às 00:06)

Visto da ponte em Tavira:


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Jul 2012 às 00:25)

Menos calor que ontem mas com direito a incêndio que segundo relatos ia ficando complicado mas foi circunscrito a tempo.
Máxima de 36,4ºC e mínima de 18.0ºC. Actual de 22,4ºC com 35% e vento moderado.


----------



## aoc36 (20 Jul 2012 às 01:00)

segundo a aplicação no meu  telemóvel do accuweather em Albufeira (Branqueira): 28º(


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Jul 2012 às 02:18)

Timelapse 19/7/2012, que mostra também o incêndio que deflagrou por cerca de uma hora aqui perto.


----------



## Agreste (20 Jul 2012 às 10:57)

Serra do Caldeirão vista do marco geodésico do Bispo em fevereiro. Como estará hoje?


----------



## ecobcg (20 Jul 2012 às 13:41)

Boa tarde,

Por cá as temperaturas estão ligeiramente mais baixas que ontem, ainda assim, sigo com 33,5ºC neste momento no Sitio das Fontes.

O vento, que esteve toda a manhã a soprar fraco de N, virou agora para SW e moderado. A humidade está nos 19%.


----------



## amando96 (20 Jul 2012 às 15:09)

Vista do moínho do bengado em Dezembro de 2009:





Quando me for possível vou documentar o «depois» do incêndio, a diferença deverá ser brutal


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Jul 2012 às 16:09)

O incêndio que se deu aqui perto ontem reacendeu hoje de manhã mas foi imediatamente circunscrito.

Mínima de 12,8ºC e actual de 31,7ºC com vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## ecobcg (20 Jul 2012 às 17:16)

Por aqui o vento já tem novamente uma componente de N, estando na casa dos 15-20km/h.

Esta mudança na direcção do vento, resultou em nova máxima registada este ano no Sitio das Fontes, com *38,7ºC* às 16h44.

Neste momento estão *38,1ºC* e *16%* de humidade. (o que não augura nada de bom para Tavira, que deve estar igualmente quente...)


----------



## Gerofil (20 Jul 2012 às 23:36)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 32,6 ºC (16h46) 
Temperatura mínima = 16,2 ºC (06h52)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 21,2 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1012 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 38,8 ºC (dia 18); Temp. mínima = 11,7 ºC (dia 1 e 14).


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Jul 2012 às 00:21)

Está uma noite mais fresca que o costume com 21,3ºC e 41% HR. Vento de NW.


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Jul 2012 às 09:32)

Boas, por aqui, sigo já com 27.8ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Jul 2012 às 19:09)

Que final de tarde tórrido, por aqui, Faro segue com 34ºC, humidade inferior a 30% e vento com 20 km/h. Sigo com 33.8ºC e vento de Noroeste bem quente e que traz ainda o cheiro a queimado.

Mais uma vez, o IM a retirar o aviso amarelo, num dia que perspectivava-se quente.


----------



## Agreste (21 Jul 2012 às 19:44)

Da outra costa do Algarve para onde me pirei também algum calor apesar do vento.


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Jul 2012 às 20:06)

Máxima de 36.4ºC em Faro, a máxima mais alta deste mês e desde do dia 11 que a temperatura máxima é sempre acima dos 30ºC.


----------



## amando96 (21 Jul 2012 às 20:13)

E o IM dava 31ºC...


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Jul 2012 às 20:23)

amando96 disse:


> E o IM dava 31ºC...



O IM ontem dava 33ºC para hoje e tinham o aviso amarelo até domingo. Hoje retiram o aviso amarelo e puseram 31ºC de máxima. É sempre a mesma coisa, o pessoal do IM está em Lisboa e ainda não aprenderam nada. Todos os anos durante o Verão é sempre a mesma coisa.  Mas falharem no próprio dia mais de 5ºC é demais. Basta, ir à Aemet ver Ayamonte e tinham para hoje 34ºC, logo Faro nunca podia ter 31ºC.


----------



## amando96 (21 Jul 2012 às 20:24)

É um forma de negligência na realidade.


----------



## Gerofil (21 Jul 2012 às 22:19)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 34,1 ºC (16h05) 
Temperatura mínima = 16,2 ºC (06h24)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 24,4 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1014 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 38,8 ºC (dia 18); Temp. mínima = 11,7 ºC (dia 1 e 14).


----------



## Miguel96 (22 Jul 2012 às 12:12)

aoc36 disse:


> segundo a aplicação no meu  telemóvel do accuweather em Albufeira (Branqueira): 28º(



Também tenho essa aplicação, muito util e dá informações tão precisas como o IM. Funciona nos Telemoveis Nokia.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Jul 2012 às 00:29)

Boas pessoal. 
Fiz registo de temperaturas ,dos ultimos 3 dias, em Alcaraviça( Borba).

Dia 20, Temp.minima:14ºC /Temp.maxima :32,2ºC
Dia 21, Temp.minima:16,4ºC/Temp.maxima: 34,3ºC
Dia 22,Temp.minima:18,4ºC / Temp.maxima: 38,8ºC

Domingo escaldante,calor alentejano é msm dificil de suportar


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Jul 2012 às 21:11)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo.

Máxima: 29.1ºC
mínima: 20.9ºC
actual: 23.1ºC

Foi a 8ª noite tropical seguida.


----------



## Gerofil (23 Jul 2012 às 23:56)

Estremoz:

HOJE
Temperatura máxima = 35,2 ºC (16h405) 
Temperatura mínima = 18,3 ºC (05h35)

ONTEM
Temperatura máxima = 36,3 ºC (17h20) 
Temperatura mínima = 18,7 ºC (05h18)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 23,1 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1008 hPa

*Pressão atmosférica bastante baixa ...*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 38,8 ºC (dia 18); Temp. mínima = 11,7 ºC (dia 1 e 14).


----------



## ecobcg (24 Jul 2012 às 11:05)

Bom dia,

Hoje está um dia completamente diferente dos últimos, com o céu muito nublado, vento moderado de E/SE e temperatura apenas nos 23,7ºC neste momento.


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Jul 2012 às 12:27)

ecobcg disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Hoje está um dia completamente diferente dos últimos, com o céu muito nublado, vento moderado de E/SE e temperatura apenas nos 23,7ºC neste momento.



Ainda bem ecobcg. Hoje está um excelente dia, já estava farto de calor, de sol, de fumo. Até seria bom se chovesse alguma coisa. Sigo com 22.1ºC e céu nublado excelente dia.


----------



## Skizzo (24 Jul 2012 às 13:18)

Hoje está um dia horrivel para férias em Albufeira, tempo fresco e nublado. Raio de sorte...


----------



## Agreste (24 Jul 2012 às 14:27)

Sou mais um a corroborar o excelente dia de pausa no verão. Descansar do calor de dia e de noite. A ver se não vem muito vento que tenho os pessegueiros carregados e depois faz-me cair a fruta...


----------



## sandra santos (24 Jul 2012 às 14:40)

está um dia magnifico.... sem calor sem fumo....


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (24 Jul 2012 às 15:45)

V.R.s.A

Céu ligeiramente encoberto, muito humidade ( 71% ) e 26.8ºC o que faz uma sensação termica algo desagradavel.

Madrugada com nevoeiro, e hoje espera-se o mesmo.


----------



## ecobcg (24 Jul 2012 às 16:39)

Boas,

Por cá continua um belo dia mais fresquinho, em que a máxima ainda não passou dos *24,3ºC* no Sitio das Fontes (menos 6ºC do que ontem, e menos uns 10ºC do que no Domingo...).

Uma pausa destas sabe sempre bem...


----------



## N_Fig (24 Jul 2012 às 23:01)

Já aqui postaram alguns erros do IM em termos de temperatura e eu posto mais um: o IM previa uma mínima altita de 22ºC em Portalegre hoje; segundo o ogimet, a mínima foi de 16,4ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (24 Jul 2012 às 23:08)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 32,6 ºC

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 26,3 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1008 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 38,8 ºC (dia 18); Temp. mínima = 11,7 ºC (dia 1 e 14).


----------



## amando96 (24 Jul 2012 às 23:38)

Máxima de 23.8ºC e mínima de 19.6ºC, dia fresco


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Jul 2012 às 12:58)

Boas, por aqui, mais um dia bom, já é o 2º dia seguido mais fresco e que sabe tão bem. Neste momento, sigo com 21.8ºC e céu nublado.


----------



## Gerofil (25 Jul 2012 às 22:11)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 33,8 ºC (17h26)
Temperatura mínima = 22,3 ºC (03h52)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 25,7 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1008 hPa

*Hoje dia relativamente quente, com vento de sueste e alguma nebulosidade durante a tarde.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 38,8 ºC (dia 18); Temp. mínima = 11,7 ºC (dia 1 e 14).


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Jul 2012 às 22:28)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado de manhã tornando-se pouco nublado à tarde.

Máxima: 23.8ºC
mínima: 17.8ºC
actual: 19.5ºC


----------



## Sanxito (25 Jul 2012 às 23:32)

Boa noite a todos.
Durante estes dias estou pelo Alentejo, perto das Ermidas do sado, mais precisamente no Arealão.

No dia de hoje registei os seguintes valores:

Min. 13,5ºc
Max. 31,3ºc

Neste momento sigo com 16.4ºc com 84%HR sem vento e deverá ser a noite mais fria desde domingo à noite quando cheguei. 
Cumprimentos a todos.


----------



## Gerofil (26 Jul 2012 às 12:19)

ESTREMOZ: 31,6 ºC

Temperatura mínima = 21,9 ºC (05h42)

Segue mais um dia de calor.


----------



## ecobcg (26 Jul 2012 às 12:28)

Bom dia,

POr auqi a mínima no Sitio das Fontes foi de apenas *14,9ºC*, e neste momento sigo com 22,4ºC.

O céu está muito nublado, com vento fraco de WSW e humidade nos 68%.


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Jul 2012 às 16:35)

Por aqui nada se passa, mesmo com a previsão arriscada do IM de trovoada no Alto Alentejo, o que duvido imenso devido à direcção das nuvens e à localização da humidade nos níveis altos, mas a ver vamos.

31,6ºC e 34% HR, vento fraco a moderado com rajadas de SW.


----------



## amando96 (26 Jul 2012 às 22:28)

Máxima de 23.4ºC e mínima de 15.9ºC, a mínima do mês foi de 14.9ºC no dia 1.


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Jul 2012 às 04:49)

Formação de nuvens altas aqui algo interessante devido a uma célula em Espanha, mas nada de mais. (Aviso imagem grande, 3.7 MB)


----------



## Gerofil (27 Jul 2012 às 22:12)

Alandroal: Temp. máxima de 30 ºC e mínima de 18 ºC; descida moderada de temperatura relativamente a ontem (34 ºC de máxima).

Céu nublado até ao início da tarde.


----------



## Gerofil (28 Jul 2012 às 23:00)

Alandroal: temperatura hoje a oscilar entre os 14,5 ºC e os 31,5 ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Jul 2012 às 15:29)

As mínimas por cá têm andado algo baixas, com mínima de 13,3ºC hoje. 31,5ºC actuais com humidade de 14%, vento de SW.


----------



## ecobcg (30 Jul 2012 às 15:57)

Boa tarde,

Por cá está uma tarde quente, com a máxima (até agora) a ter subido aos *34,6ºC* e a registar, neste momento, 33,9ºC no Sitrio das Fontes.

O vento está fraco a moderado de SW e a humidade está nos 19% - o que aliado à temperatura, são condições propícias ao incêndio de Bensafrim.


----------



## Gerofil (31 Jul 2012 às 00:01)

Estremoz:

Ontem (dia 30)
Temperatura máxima = 33,5 ºC (17h02)

Sábado (dia 29)
Temperatura mínima = 15,5 ºC (06h10)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 21,3 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1017 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 38,8 ºC (dia 18); Temp. mínima = 11,7 ºC (dia 1 e 14).


----------



## stormy (31 Jul 2012 às 13:43)

Em alguns destes dias teem ocorrido mínimas baixíssimas em certos locais do Sul, como Portimão, Aljezur ou a Zambujeira...todos estes locais teem tido mínimas bem abaixo de 10ºC, rondado os 7ºC em alguns casos.

Valores nocturnos plenamente invernais...


----------



## sielwolf (31 Jul 2012 às 14:38)

stormy disse:


> Em alguns destes dias teem ocorrido mínimas baixíssimas em certos locais do Sul, como Portimão, Aljezur ou a Zambujeira...todos estes locais teem tido mínimas bem abaixo de 10ºC, rondado os 7ºC em alguns casos.
> 
> Valores nocturnos plenamente invernais...




Vivo em Portimão, e nestes dias, nunca a temperatura mínima ficou abaixo dos 10ºC. As mínimas rondam os 16 a 18ºC.


----------



## N_Fig (31 Jul 2012 às 16:47)

sielwolf disse:


> Vivo em Portimão, e nestes dias, nunca a temperatura mínima ficou abaixo dos 10ºC. As mínimas rondam os 16 a 18ºC.


A estação do IM tem registado mínimas em Portimão, que embora não tenham ainda descido dos 10ºC, têm andado lá perto; Aljezur é que ontem registou uma mínima irreal de cerca de 7,5ºC. Mas onde tu vives pode não ter estado tanto frio.


----------



## ecobcg (31 Jul 2012 às 17:35)

A mínima no Sitio das Fontes foi de *12,2ºC*.

Por outro lado, a máxima de hoje chegou aos *36,6ºC* 

Neste momento sigo com 33,8ºC. 27% de humidade e vento fraco a moderado de W.


----------



## Gerofil (1 Ago 2012 às 00:34)

Estremoz:

Ontem (dia 31)

Temperatura máxima = 32,8 ºC (16h41)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 20,2 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1015 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 38,8 ºC (dia 18); Temp. mínima = 11,7 ºC (dia 1 e 14).


----------



## joocean (10 Ago 2012 às 19:42)

Boas consultei os dados da est. meteo e parece que tem precipitacao no dia 27 quantidade 0.2mm pode confirmar obr.

oHTML][/HTML] 





ecobcg disse:


> A mínima no Sitio das Fontes foi de  *12,2ºC[/CO!LOR]*.
> 
> Por outro lado, a máxima de hoje chegou aos *36,6ºC*
> 
> Neste momento sigo com 33,8ºC. 27% de humidade e vento fraco a moderado de W.


----------

